# New flock



## StephenRiggs (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a flock of 5 birds that are 3 years old. I just got 10 chicks today. In about 2 months or when they're the same size as the older girls, I want to integrate them as one flock. I know this can be difficult. Would it be better to integrate the older ladies into the New flock one at a time since there is not a strong pecking order established yet?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would start integration with all of the young birds when they are fully feathered. The adults are not going to be as concerned about hierarchy with young birds. It gets harder if they're older and introducing one new bird to an established flock is pretty rough on the single bird.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Stephen! Welcome to the Chicken Forum! I raised my chicks for around 3 weeks in the brooder box then took them to a small pen inside my large coop and run. My older girls have had no problems at all with them. I let them out with the older girls during the day and back to their pen and roost at night. My next step is to put them on the same roost at night as tge others, then I can clean their pen and get it ready for the next batch.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome! Sometimes it's easy, sometimes not. What I did was put alot of obstacles around so everyone can get away from eachother. The good thing is there will be more newbies than oldies.


----------

